# /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.0 required by ln not defined



## vermaden (Feb 26, 2009)

After many successful upgrades using this schema:
1. csup RELENG_* (RELENG_& in that case)
2. make buildworld
3. make kernel
4. reboot
5. cd /usr/src
6. mergemaster -p
*7. make installworld*
8. mergemaster -iU
9. reboot

I got that error at step *7. make installworld*, I already submited that as a bug, but maybe some of you already got a cure?


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Making hierarchy
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; make -f Makefile.inc1 hierarchy
cd /usr/src/etc;                make distrib-dirs
mtree -eU  -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.root.dist -p /
boot changed
        user expected 0 found 1000 modified
etc changed
        user expected 0 found 1000 modified
etc/X11 changed
        user expected 0 found 1000 modified
mtree -eU  -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.var.dist -p /var
mtree -eU  -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.usr.dist -p /usr
mtree -eU  -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.include.dist  -p /usr/include
cd /; rm -f /sys; ln -s usr/src/sys sys
cd /usr/share/man/en.ISO8859-1; ln -sf ../man* .
cd /usr/share/man;  set - `grep "^[a-zA-Z]" /usr/src/etc/man.alias`;  while [ $# -gt 0 ] ;  do  rm -rf "$1";  ln -s "$2" "$1";  shift; shift;  done
cd /usr/share/openssl/man;  set - `grep "^[a-zA-Z]" /usr/src/etc/man.alias`;  wh ile [ $# -gt 0 ] ;  do  rm -rf "$1";  ln -s "$2" "$1";  shift; shift;  done
cd /usr/share/openssl/man/en.ISO8859-1; ln -sf ../man* .
cd /usr/share/nls;  set - `grep "^[a-zA-Z]" /usr/src/etc/nls.alias`;  while [ $# -gt 0 ] ;  do  rm -rf "$1";  ln -s "$2" "$1";  shift; shift;  done

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Installing everything
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; make -f Makefile.inc1 install
===> share/info (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 444  dir-tmpl /usr/share/info/dir
===> lib (install)
===> lib/csu/i386-elf (install)
install -o root -g wheel  -m 444 crt1.o crti.o crtn.o gcrt1.o /usr/lib
===> lib/libc (install)
install -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libc.a /usr/lib
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 444   -fschg -S  libc.so.7 /lib
ln -fs /lib/libc.so.7  /usr/lib/libc.so
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.0 required by ln not defined
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```


----------



## richardpl (Feb 26, 2009)

From what version to what version?


----------



## vermaden (Feb 26, 2009)

7.1-release --> 7-stable (releng_7)


----------



## ale (Feb 26, 2009)

Just a try...
Does /bin/ln works or you are getting the same error (it should be the same)?
If it's not working, what happens with /usr/obj/usr/src/bin/ln/ln or /rescue/ln ?


----------



## ale (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you have /etc/src.conf?
Are you using WITHOUT_SYMVER?


----------



## vermaden (Feb 27, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Just a try...
> Does /bin/ln works or you are getting the same error (it should be the same)?
> If it's not working, what happens with /usr/obj/usr/src/bin/ln/ln or /rescue/ln ?



No, all binaries are broken, every command ends with that error, all binaries from /rescue of course work since they are statically linked.



			
				ale said:
			
		

> Do you have /etc/src.conf?
> Are you using WITHOUT_SYMVER?


Ou fsck :/

I had /etc/src.conf with almost everything disabled (was there temporary for liveCD work), propably it would work without all this disabled :/

Sorry for your time, /etc seems to be bad place for keepeing temporary configs ;p


----------



## ale (Feb 27, 2009)

So was that one the problem?
Did you solved?


----------



## vermaden (Feb 27, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> So was that one the problem?
> Did you solved?



Mine /etc/src.conf was filled with almost any posssible option set to WITHOUT_*=yes along with WITHOUT_SYMVER, that was the cause of the problem.


----------

